# 1k hps v. 8 bulb T5 for veg



## orangesunshine (Jun 29, 2011)

i know some swear by the T5 and would not trade them for anything---you are the peeps that might help he make the decision to go with the T5---anybody???
:48:


----------



## Locked (Jun 29, 2011)

I used to veg with a 600w HPS and switched to a 4 bulb 4 foot HO T5 set up and hve not looked back. Tight growth...the plants seem to love them and the best part is very little heat compared to the HPS. So much so that I will be flipping them on mid July to start my clones on their journey to being Moms....

I cld never even think of doing that in the dead of Summer here before getting the T5 set up.  JMO


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks *Hammy*---heat is not an issue for me---i am looking for vigorous growth and am wondering how the 2 stack up against each other in actual growth---makes sense to me that more watts is thicker faster growth---but---is it worth the bang for the buck in electric to chose the T5 over the 1k hps


----------



## Locked (Jun 29, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> thanks *Hammy*---heat is not an issue for me---i am looking for vigorous growth and am wondering how the 2 stack up against each other in actual growth---makes sense to me that more watts is thicker faster growth---but---is it worth the bang for the buck in electric to chose the T5 over the 1k hps



Gotcha....sounds like a side by side is needed. Wish I cld do one but no chance with the heat.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 30, 2011)

You are talking about a lot of difference in wattage there--1000W of MH versus 432W of T5.  You may want to look at more T5 than 8 tubes.  However, I went from a 400W MH to 216 watts of T5 and believe that I get just as good or better vegetative growth with the T5s.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jun 30, 2011)

i love my 6 tube t5ho for vegging


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 30, 2011)

I have 2 veg rooms, One with 1000 MH and the other with 6 sets of T5 8 bulb fixtures.

MH room wins hands down. Faster growth.

The T5's rock and I have no issues with them, but if you heat is no concern, then go with the MH 1000. 
As far as amperage, the T5's run around 4 amps compared to the MH which is 9 amps.

Either one will do a great job.


----------

